# Going to try Meat market goats



## fitwind (Nov 6, 2010)

:chin: Okay I have been doing tons of research on the meat market for goats. I was going to try and get set-up next year in commericial boers. I have been looking around at what people are selling, and still have alot of questions. A commercial goat breeder? A person who does it for a hobby and just has some boer goats for sale? Our there any in SW MO? The buck that I should by should be of very good quality with a good growth rate and muscle tones? Alot of people who sell them do not have this inforamtion. So where do I look for a quality Buck? How much to pay (1000.00)? On selling meat market kids do I wether them? 
I have decided to start with a herd of 25 does and 1 Buck hoping to have them before Sept. We have put alot of thought into doing this. Goats is perfect for our land. 
Thanks Donna


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

commercial boer breeder is one... that sells unregisterd cheap goats.... Doesn't matter..... what percentages they are.... if you only sell a few kids...a year ... it is a hobby.... or just trying to make a little money on the side.... most likely...you may not.... even break even with 25 Does.... depending on... how much feed....grain.....worming....vaccines..... meds you put into them.... 
Not sure if ...they have any in SW MO.....as I am in Northern California.....


I have tried the commercial way.... but it just doesn't pay much...per head ...is alot of work money and time....to me... it wasn't worth it ...as I always had people.... trying to get them for nothing... cutting down my prices... that I already had marked down... :doh: ....that's why... I went strictly to FB registered show boers...... they bring in real good money for us.... :wink: 

If you have a decent quality FB registered buck and decent does....( they all don't have to be Show Quality perfect) to start out with.... you can get $300 or more... for the kids...... at 3 months old...... Registered.... That is... if you are just into a standard Registered Boer Herd...that you want sell for meat and to sell some breeding animals.... when you get decent kids...

The buck does make your herd..... but... if you are going to a commercial herd.... that means.... no registration..... no way... should anyone pay for ...a unregistered buck of $1,000 ... :shocked: 
If it is a real good FB Registered quality buck.... I would.... :thumbup: 
It is good to have good growth rate ect ......but with a commercial buck.... they are being sold as commercial.... because of flaws... or they just don't have all of what it takes... and are unregistered....

Quality Bucks.... can be found by surfing websites on google " Boer goat breeders" in your area...but ....as I mentioned before... commercial stock... you aren't going to get a perfect buck....

The meat market goats... yes wethering them is what you do......... people usually don't want them.... until you raise them up more than 3 months of age... it is more like 7 months or so...depending on when they want them...........which is money out of my pocket to feed... worm and vaccinate them....

If you don't want to get into the show boers... which is expensive to start out.... then you can get a Registered breeding herd......

there is a difference with Purebred Registered buck.....and a FB fullblood Registered Buck...FB means....100% boer and purebred means... there is others breeds in there......... :wink: 

hope this helps... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

pams information is so true.

I'd have no problem payind $2,000 for a NICE buck, (if only I had an extra $2k!!) he'll make the money back plus some!


----------



## newtopygmies (May 26, 2010)

Goats seem to be more common here in the deep south (just guessing) and I would not pay over 500.00 for any goat even the best of the best. We can sell them at our local livestock auction and they just don't bring in that much money per head but they all sell. The best price we have seen at the livestock auction is about 150.00 per head and most goats sell for a lot less.
:chin: 
And if you think your land can support about 26 goats you may want to start out with a few less. My goats eat day and night during the hot summer months and if you have harsh winters you will have to supply hay for the cold months.

Good luck !!!!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd definitely buy a registered buck even if you are doing commercial, and in that case paying $1000 should get you something fairly nice.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Start out with the best buck you can afford. As many of us have experienced when it come time for market we are undercut. :sigh: 
I have a couple nice bucks. But one of them threw not so impressive kids meat wise.
He has to be able to reproduce his muscle mass & I would suggest finding at least one doe of high quality as well. You will find those in the higher end prices...Ask to see their progeny, both buck & does.
Take your time.

We dont vac anyone going for meat so that saves a few dollars. And there are folks who prefer intact males.
Try to make it to a few shows, ask lots of questions, get to know your local breeders. I guarentee you'll make some great friends because you are going to need all the help you can get. I know I still do!


----------



## fitwind (Nov 6, 2010)

The bucks that I have looked at are registered and have good bloodlines with a fast muscle growth rate. I figured if I was to get a buck he might as well get the best I could get. So I guess 1000.00 would be a good price, and worth the investment.
The does, I guess I should probably get percentages, and some boer x's
I am sure my land could handle 25 goats, I could probably put more on it.
I was going to start out small.
The auctions are doing pretty good in this area for meat goats. Everything 60lbs and under selling well at an average of 1.42lbhere, and they eat alot of goat. Everytime I go to my friends they always have goat on the table.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are going to pay that much for a buck ....be sure... it is FB not Purebred...... :wink: :greengrin: good luck on your adventure.... :thumb:


----------



## fitwind (Nov 6, 2010)

I will Toth and thanks....... I would like some opinions... on what you and others think of these boys....... Is there any that really stand out and look good? This is one of the places I was thinking of to purchase my buck.

http://www.bearcreekboers.com/Pages/Sal ... d=1&fsid=2


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I will Toth and thanks....... I would like some opinions... on what you and others think of these boys....... Is there any that really stand out and look good? This is one of the places I was thinking of to purchase my buck.


 Your welcome.... :thumb:

Bear Creek BC Z446 Braveheart ...stands out to me ...except his bite... that they mentioned.... :scratch: he has a good twist.... straight top line... ect

Are you wanting to show your buck when you get him?

Anytime you buy a buck ...the best way.... is to look in person.....feel check scrotum for lumps ...bumps..... check teat structure.... bite.....meat on the back... pasterns for strength.......you don't want weak ones.... over all appearance.... wide stance....showy...and is in good health...no lumps anywhere.... :wink: 
If ...he is a ways away.... I would get a rear shot of him.... They don't mention or show his scrotum .... Also get a front shot .....

With the teats ....make sure they are spaced well apart....

Bear Creek BC Z439 Eagle Spirit stands out .... his back isn't straight....but it could be because he is still young and growing...... he has a nice twist as well... I am not sure of his scrotum.... with the pic.... he may have a slight split ...but you will need to get a rear shot of him as well.....

Both have nice roman heads....good growth rates...

Bear Creek BC Z463 Wilderness Wolf.... love his length.... not as nice.... as the other 2 ....

Not sure about their pasterns.... as they are hidden....

Also... if you can see the sire and Dam ...that also helps.......in pics or in person...

hope this helps...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

braveheart seems to be the best. 
.66 ADG is more than 1/2lb a day
not sure about the teeth as pam mentioned.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The bite often goes off as he ages.


----------



## fitwind (Nov 6, 2010)

Okay... I have been looking at so many different Boer breeder pages, I am going cross-eyed :shocked: my DH is getting :leap: ..... If anyone know of any in Arkansas,Kansas,Oklahoma, Missouri or maybe Nebraska... that have good stock.... let me know if they could ....thanks .... I know I will not be ready to purchase till March, but I still like to research all sources..... :hi5: 
Bear Creek Boers has still been the best that I have seen so far.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.boergoats.com/clean/coverpage.php look over this site as they have some good info


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

fitwind said:


> Okay... I have been looking at so many different Boer breeder pages, I am going cross-eyed :shocked: my DH is getting  :leap: ..... If anyone know of any in Arkansas,Kansas,Oklahoma, Missouri or maybe Nebraska... that have good stock.... let me know if they could ....thanks .... I know I will not be ready to purchase till March, but I still like to research all sources..... :hi5:
> Bear Creek Boers has still been the best that I have seen so far.


My mom has top quality Boers..... one of her herdsire's sire sold for $45,000. She also has some does that she purchased for $1500 and up.... Codi/PCI lineage on the girls.... can't remember the sires lineage as I was too shocked by what she was paying for him. :GAAH: hahaha She is in CA though. 

She has traditionals, Black and whites, paints and spotted.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

one of the best I can think of, is Toth Boers. :hug:

look on http://www.jackmauldin.com they have a huge database of boer breeders


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

AlaskaBoers said:


> one of the best I can think of, is Toth Boers. :hug:
> 
> look on http://www.jackmauldin.com they have a huge database of boer breeders


Hey that is who my mom got her buck from! I couldn't think of the name thanks. 

And yes, Obviously we all love Toth Boers goats!  Plus we get the advantage of seeing all of those babies birth by birth! :wink: :hi5:


----------



## fitwind (Nov 6, 2010)

onder: if Toth was closer to Missouri and had a Buck available I would be interested..... Cali is along way from here... 
If I still lived in Vegas or Southern Cali  I don't know the first thing about shipping goats either.... 
But I got an :idea: Toth can come to Missouri for a vacation in March and drop of a pretty buck...... :thumb:



AlaskaBoers said:


> one of the best I can think of, is Toth Boers. :hug:
> 
> look on http://www.jackmauldin.com they have a huge database of boer breeders


----------

